# Does ACS or DIBP check/verify LinkedIn profile?



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

This might sound weird, but i'm very curious. Does ACS or even DIBP verify or check your LinkedIn profile to see if what you filed with regards to your work history is in line with whats on your LinkedIn profile?

I know they can't accept or reject based on public LinkedIn profile, but if there's a mismatch, could it unnecessary arouse suspicion or prolong the application process?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

DIBP and security services will check all sources necessary to verify your claims. 

They can reject your application on any adverse information they find. 

They wouldn't necessarily reject because you 'oversell' yourself. Lots of people do that. But fraudulent information found anywhere will get you rejected. The www is full of information on most people that may or may not be to your disadvantage.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

I dont agree with _shel.. sorry _shel.. based on public profile they wont assess u.. they can call your employer or ur educational institute to verify the information..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Then we will have to agree to disagree. 

If you think DIBP and Australian security services would only check a limited amount of information to allow fraud and put the country at risk more fool you.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lets not agrue about this shel.. no hard feeling.. but am not encouraging fraud.. it was just my opinion..

And what if someone dont have any social networking profile..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Then there is nothing for them to see of course! It isn't the only thing they will look at. They speak to employers, government agencies, education providers, their own sources and anything you provide.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

But i would like to tell u my personal experience.. when i applied for subclass 476 visa i didnt mention my work experience nor they did enquire about it..


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

guys... let me rephrase it. Let's assume whatever documentation is submitted is 100% genuine. A lot of stuff people (and i have to admit myself too) put on social profiles is exaggerated. Sometime even very conflicting with facts specially when they need to meet a short term target with manipulated information. Making sense?


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

According me yes..


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

Also let someone post with factual information rather than speculating what "might" or "can" happen. 

Has any applicant been pulled up for such a thing?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

It's up to you to take the risk.
If they find something strange or inaccurate they can reject your visa and there's nothing you can do about it (well, technically there is, but I guess it won't help).

Remember that character is an important component to get a grant - and the CO doesn't really care about you - his job is to protect the country from frauds.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

chennaiite said:


> Also let someone post with factual information rather than speculating what "might" or "can" happen.
> 
> Has any applicant been pulled up for such a thing?


 Yes actually. Do a search on here for a woman, I think from the Philippines, rejected for 190 who applied claiming to be a HR manager in her own, jointly owned business. 

No need for speculation when you've floating around migration forums since 2007.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

chennaiite said:


> guys... let me rephrase it. Let's assume whatever documentation is submitted is 100% genuine. A lot of stuff people (and i have to admit myself too) put on social profiles is exaggerated. Sometime even very conflicting with facts specially when they need to meet a short term target with manipulated information. Making sense?


You can flood your LinkedIn or FB pages with all sorts of overstated and exaggerated claims, as long as your provided Documents to DIBP match with their inquiries to respective employers and institutions, you are totally safe, no immigration authority can ever deny an application based on a LinkedIn or FB page ...

However, if you poke around web portals and infact post views that are against western interests or may somehow linked with terrorism, and they can find out the profiles belong to you with complete certainty, you may then face issues ...

So it really depends on the content you are posting, and DIBP will have to have an enormous amount of free time on their hands to go through WWW public profiles of applicants...

Note that the above is entirely my view, and people may disagree if they think otherwise ...


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> You can flood your LinkedIn or FB pages with all sorts of overstated and exaggerated claims, as long as your provided Documents to DIBP match with their inquiries to respective employers and institutions, you are totally safe, no immigration authority can ever deny an application based on a LinkedIn or FB page ...
> 
> However, if you poke around web portals and infact post views that are against western interests or may somehow linked with terrorism, and they can find out the profiles belong to you with complete certainty, you may then face issues ...
> 
> ...


Well said mate.. i agree with u...


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, I had a friend whose public profile pic on Facebook was him holding a bottle of vodka and another one of tequila.

I suggested him to change that to something else and he did it... In the end he got a grant and it was all good.

Would he be denied the visa because because of the profile picture? Most certainly not...
Is it worth to risk your dream to live abroad because of that? Probably not either.

DIPB will certainly not reject the visa because of the profile pic or any other social media content, but I'm sure they can find a reason to reject it if they WANT to.


----------



## chennaiite (Feb 17, 2014)

warlock233 said:


> Well, I had a friend whose public profile pic on Facebook was him holding a bottle of vodka and another one of tequila.
> 
> I suggested him to change that to something else and he did it... In the end he got a grant and it was all good.
> 
> ...


I'll accept that for an answer. Thanks!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Guys, Immigration people are using all sort of tools to gather information about applicants. You just can not rule out social media for any such attempt to get the information. 

Though not related but I have seen this happened to an applicant of H1B extension in USA, The reason for denial was that they can not get the information about the company name from google. Company name mentioned on the letter head was XYZ LLC. and company was not having LLC in the name when you google. So why to take the chance.

Also, if you are putting all truth on application, then there is no worry about any kind of verification.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

The point is to say that Immigration people seek information from anywhere they can. Also, you can not say it wasnt a fraud, If you have some knowledge of how Desi Consultants works and exploit H1B program. When these people get 50+ dollars per hour commission for cheap labor, they tends to do all sort of tricks with USCIS. 

and legally yes its a fraud if you have a company named XYZ and you do your business on XYZ LLC letterhead. This means the company is not registered with this name. I hope you get what i was trying to say. 



DotNetDoctor said:


> WoW - look at that for an example of taken-as-fraud; while in reality it wasnt a fraud ...... too bad / too unfortunate ......


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Reading this thread had me worried.
I have lodged my visa application, and I did not write LTD at the end of the Company name. Do you think I should correct this? How can I do that now?

Thank you


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Reading this thread had me worried.
> I have lodged my visa application, and I did not write LTD at the end of the Company name. Do you think I should correct this? How can I do that now?
> 
> Thank you


Don't worry about it. They were talking about US when they mentioned LLC or LTD. It's a major issue they (the USCSIS) are fighting with the desi consultants. We are probably good as long as the mentioned company exists and all the documentation is valid and perfect.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You dont need to be worried friend, The example i am giving is about intentionally misguiding authorities, and the employers in the example was a shady consultant who applied for his employee's H1 extension. 

Any Authority if they have any doubt will contact you and give you a chance to clarify things. No need to worry at all. 



Alnaibii said:


> Reading this thread had me worried.
> I have lodged my visa application, and I did not write LTD at the end of the Company name. Do you think I should correct this? How can I do that now?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

We're only talking about deliberate fraud and deception. As I mentioned earlier in the thread they wont even care about some exaggerations on cvs or profiles. Many people exaggerate, its lies they look for You stating to DIBP you held managerial position or you worked for company xyz in a certain position and your profiles AND other evidence shows that to be lies (which means you may have handed in fraudulent paperwork or references) exaggeration and lying are quite different.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying this. All letters and recommendations are on companies letterhead, with full company name. Just in my application, in the rush of things, I omitted the last part.

Cheers


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

I had couple of "Australian Services" org checking on my profile the recent days... I am 10000% sure that they are checking me, and my authenticity. To be fair, I am not overselling myself. I am who I am in my docs... so let's see further what would be the DIBP questions (hope no questions to arise)




Alnaibii said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. All letters and recommendations are on companies letterhead, with full company name. Just in my application, in the rush of things, I omitted the last part.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozzzy said:


> I had couple of "Australian Services" org checking on my profile the recent days... I am 10000% sure that they are checking me, and my authenticity. To be fair, I am not overselling myself. I am who I am in my docs... so let's see further what would be the DIBP questions (hope no questions to arise)


I would not be surprised if the DHA agencies are doing it

It’s an interconnected digital world 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I believe they do checked LinkedIn and Facebook if they are doing the extra checks (at random I believe).


----------

